# craftsman router 315.25710



## pshipp (May 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm Paul and new to the forum

I'm interested in tracking down an owner's manual for the old Craftsman router jig #315.25710. It's been kicking around in my shop for a very long time as the result of a trade with another woodworker but I can't figure out how the crazy thing is supposed to be set up. Please help if you can. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

This is a good place to try PowerTool.ManualsOnline.com - We found it so you don't have to! I don't know if they have it, however, the directions should be very similar to many of the others shown. Also, I am wondering if you wold tell us where you are living, Paul, It and Enjoy the Router Forums, There is a lot of great information here. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Paul.


----------



## darkdun (Apr 18, 2010)

I too have this jig #315.25710. Don't know if it's complete or how to use. Wouls like the manual if anyone has it. Manuals Online does not.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pshipp said:


> Hi, I'm Paul and new to the forum
> 
> I'm interested in tracking down an owner's manual for the old Craftsman router jig #315.25710. It's been kicking around in my shop for a very long time as the result of a trade with another woodworker but I can't figure out how the crazy thing is supposed to be set up. Please help if you can. Thanks in advance!


Hi Paul, welcome to the forum
You said "jig". Is this a router, dovetail jig, what??? If you can, post a picture. Someone will likely recognize it and be able to help you set it up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help

Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman Dovetail Fixture Kit #2576
Router Forums - View Single Post - introduction

=====



micor said:


> I too have this jig #315.25710. Don't know if it's complete or how to use. Wouls like the manual if anyone has it. Manuals Online does not.


----------



## stevesie (Mar 4, 2010)

I recognize this is an old thread - but I have the manual for 315.25710 Sears Craftsman Dovetail Template. I can PDF it to those in need.


----------



## djkint (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the 315.25710 but need a manual.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome DJ. If you use our Community Search to look that up it comes up quite a few times.This post I copied a link to may help some as some of the others might also. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/27095-craftsman-dovetail-jig-315-25710-a.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The instructions for setting up most dovetail jigs are the same. Some clamp the boards with levers while others use knobs. Positioning your wood is pretty much universal with a fixed template dovetail jig. I uploaded the Woodstock dovetail jig manual to our Router Reference section under specialty items here:

http://www.routerforums.com/other-s...ig-will-help-set-up-most-jigs.html#post726082


----------



## stevesie (Mar 4, 2010)

If someone still needs this manual (315.25710 Sears Craftsman Dovetail Template) - PM me with your email address and I will forward a PDF copy.


----------



## cedarboats (Aug 16, 2015)

stevesie

ref: craftsman dovetail template manual 315.25710
I do need a copy of this manual if you still have it in pdf.

Thanks
Chip [email protected]


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@stevesie

Steve, you can send me the PDF in an email by clicking on my name in any post. I will make sure it gets loaded into the right place on the forums.


----------

